# Frogs suited to a paludarium?



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Tree frogs really, so I could have them up high and the water down below. Not sure if there's any that are safe with deeper water. Just another idea which I probably won't go through with anyway:lol2:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Lol Im full of these ideas (the ones I dont go thru with), alot of tree frogs can drown, why not try

fire bellied toads
american toads
common toads
common frog
Tomato frogs
Black Spined Toad???
Egyptian toad???


Theres alot tbh, and alot more newts and salamanders that would go in


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

Milk frogs are quite good swimmers for tree frogs


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Lol Im full of these ideas (the ones I dont go thru with), alot of tree frogs can drown, why not try
> 
> fire bellied toads
> american toads
> ...


ummm tomato frogs are poor swimmers aren't they? and while most of the species you have mentioned are ok swimmers they dont normally enter the water outside of breeding season and generally require quite a large land area and i dunno how big the tank is 

leopard frogs, edible frogs, pacific chorus frogs(aka pacific tree frogs), bronze frogs, american bullfrogs (legal UK CB ones) all will readily enter the water while there are plenty of treefrog species that are are good swimmers and will need any easy exit to the water but there wont be any issues and may sometimes take to the water, if you can get the substrate depth african bullfrogs can be kept in large semi aquatic set-ups but you will need a big tank.

how big is the tank? how big a land/water area you thinking of


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

I was thinking about the same thing with a paludarium I've got. Would treefrogs be ok if there are lots of branches entering the water so they could get out?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

axorozzas said:


> I was thinking about the same thing with a paludarium I've got. Would treefrogs be ok if there are lots of branches entering the water so they could get out?


depends on the species of treefrog


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I don't have a tank, just lots of ideas and an inability to leave cash in my account.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

spend_day said:


> ummm tomato frogs are poor swimmers aren't they?


Maybe its false tomato frogs? one or the other Im sure one of the two can swim. Ive seen a couple of setups where they have a plaudarum and seem fine


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

African clawed and Dwarf clawed frogs are aquatic... They have great characters and can be very funny at times... I miss mine 

Aren't Mossy frogs good swimmers???


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

*.*

indeed mossy frogs are great swimmers and require a semi aquatic setup. im in mid flow of making a palaudarium(i have a tank and some branches!) lol so im going with a 40 gallon aboreal tank with 15 gallons high of water and the other 25 gallons above water with live plants above and below water a waterfall filter ect. will be hopefully housing mossy frogs with a few guppies and tetras and thats it. i dont wanna over croud it


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

The main problems I see (apart from drowining) is feeding. If you dont have a decent size land area wont you end up with alot of dead bugs? Just a thought...though my cricks almost always end up along the top of the background or on the vines. Good luck...ps...I love mossy frogs. :2thumb:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

ilovetoads2 said:


> The main problems I see (apart from drowining) is feeding. If you dont have a decent size land area wont you end up with alot of dead bugs? Just a thought...though my cricks almost always end up along the top of the background or on the vines. Good luck...ps...I love mossy frogs. :2thumb:


It depends on what your feeding your animal really...


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I don't have a tank, just lots of ideas and an inability to leave cash in my account.


bad combination, the frog collection will undoubtly grow LOL

I would stay away from tree frogs and deep water, unless of course they are of the few species that can swim, Mossy frogs for instance.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

So I'm guessing red eyes can't swim?


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

axorozzas said:


> So I'm guessing red eyes can't swim?


My water has a sloped edge. But Betty once fell into the deep (only the depth of her body) water when feeding and she immediatly jumped out and stayed away from the water for a couple of days. I have read they are not strong swimmers at all, and most of the time they will only sit with their back ends in the water...probably not a good idea unless the water is shallow.


----------



## Darren.rl (Oct 2, 2008)

*mossy frogs*

hi, i have mossy frogs in a aquatic/ paladarium type set up that they look and do really well in.
though a feeding tip (for many tree frogs), i place the crickets in a small-med ceramic dog or cat bowl, pinch the thighs of a cricket and they will naturally release there legs, hardly no escapees, just the odd drown one and the frogs even get to know were the bowl of food is placed and wait around to dive in.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

> I have read they are not strong swimmers at all, and most of the time they will only sit with their back ends in the water...probably not a good idea unless the water is shallow.


ok thanks. that saved me learning the hard way. What about American green tree frogs _hyla cinerea_? I've seen them kept in vivs with deep water.


----------



## Mbar (Aug 12, 2007)

These guys would do ok in a paludarium : victory:


----------

